# Give me link to xrumer 3 Gold software



## blillFekSlono

Who know some info about X-Rumer? Or website with description... 

It's very interesting program, but I forgot url  

help me!!! 

P.S. Hmmm... "expats/hong-kong-expat-forum-expats-living-hong-kong/" forum category is interesting....


----------



## kkarrived

blillFekSlono said:


> Who know some info about X-Rumer? Or website with description...
> 
> It's very interesting program, but I forgot url
> 
> help me!!!
> 
> P.S. Hmmm... "expats/hong-kong-expat-forum-expats-living-hong-kong/" forum category is interesting....


What is that software and what does it have to do with Hong Kong?


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin

Hmm. I dunno. I just googled xrumer and it looks like what you'd use to post spam. Multiple posts with one click? I can't think of a good use for that.


----------



## kkarrived

Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin said:


> Hmm. I dunno. I just googled xrumer and it looks like what you'd use to post spam. Multiple posts with one click? I can't think of a good use for that.


The original poster was probably using the software to post about the software. Perhaps, he is the seller of it, and is just trying to get people to buy it by pretending to have heard about it.


----------

